# Lyft down, the community is reeling



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

As of now, Lyft is down in the San Francisco, Bay Area.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> As of now, Lyft is down in the San Francisco, Bay Area.


And the winner is Uber!


----------



## PhillyPat (Feb 19, 2019)

In my driver info section of the dashboard it's saying I am deactivated. -o:

On their website I saw a message at the top of the screen saying something about an issue and that they're working on it.


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Down here...SF SouthBay


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

#update:

Seems like grYFT is back online.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I just checked and still out in my area in WI.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Down in Miami

Back online. However, it took me to a background check authorization link. After accepting terms it signed me back on.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Been sketchy here in DFW, too. Well... I mean sketchier than usual, I guess.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

They didn’t receive enough cash from the IPO to cover payroll.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Had a ping first thing this morning, then nothing until 4. 

I thought maybe I smelled bad?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Had a ping first thing this morning, then nothing until 4.
> 
> I thought maybe I smelled bad?


It's a shitty gig. Smell is expected.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah i couldn't sign in for over an hour in orange county. Everytime i pressed go online button it took me to my dashboard. Thought I was deactivated ?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i'm still down in Boston, day 3

no answers or help from support


----------



## Sprunt2001 (Aug 7, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm still down in Boston, day 3
> 
> no answers or help from support


MA driver here. I had to upload my license and registration again because they were missing for some reason. Once I did, I was back online in about 4 hours.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

they are now saying that my DL is not more than a year old because i renewed it last year but have been driving for them for almost 4 yrs.

last year i turned in my CDL and got a real ID so it f'ed them morons all up


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> As of now, Lyft is down in the San Francisco, Bay Area.


Best news all day


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> As of now, Lyft is down in the San Francisco, Bay Area.


Lyft shareholders breathe a big sigh of relief as quarterly losses are now expected to be less than previously estimated. :biggrin:


----------

